# Dramatic pileup in Wisconsin caught on tape



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 11, 2013)

Have you ever wondered how a blood clot happens? These unfortunate Wisconsin drivers unwittingly demonstrated on a large scale:

http://ib203846.ib-prod.com/p/557781/sp/55778100/serveFlavor/entryId/1_e9s4of1j/v/1/flavorId/1_s6asyfvq/name/a.mp4


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh... those people walking around near the beginning...

If I've said this once, I've said it a thousand times - never, ever, ever get out of your car during something like this. I know most people want to make sure everyone is okay, but unless your vehicle is actually on fire, your car is the absolute safest place you can be. Just wait until everything comes to a standstill and the cops arrive to take statements.

Also, SLOW DOWN AND LEAVE SOME ROOM. I don't care if you have 4WD. Ice doesn't care if you have 4WD either.


----------

